

Languages to master - raganwald
https://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2012/07/27/six-languages-to-master/

======
prtamil
In My opinion The 5 Languages would be

    
    
      1. Mind Bender (Common Lisp or Haskell)
      2. Social/Internet (Java Script) (Browser/Node.js)
      3. Numerical analysis (Mathematica or Matlab or R or Excel)
      4. Inside the Engine (C/Linux)
      5. Money Machine (I want big salary) ( C++ )

